# Only Feeling One Twin Move



## MrsR32

Hi Ladies

I'm 19 weeks pregnant with twin boys and at a scan 4 weeks ago was told they were both lying vertically, one either side of my belly button. I've been feeling very definate movements from the twin on my left but nothing from the other one at all - even on take-off and landing when flying at the weekend when the other one was jumping all over the place!

The twin I've not felt has a slightly low-lying placenta apparently so I wondered whether he was too low for me to feel him - can anyone shed any light on whether this theory is right or any other reason I might only be feeling one of them?


----------



## Mrs R

I've had this all along too. Can feel one twin far more than the other, but apparently this is very common (don't know why)

I've found that every time I go for a scan, babies have moved and what I thought was only one baby moving is actually Baby A's feet and Baby B's arms etc. Yours are still small enough to be moving all over the place and may have moved from your last scan.

I know it's quite worrisome, but if your twins are anything like mine, maybe you just have a quiet one and a noisy one!


----------



## _Hope_

I had this too. I never really felt Heidi move at all, just Noah happily moving around and kicking. It worried me too but I was assured by my consultant that it was normal and that sometimes maybe it was her moving I just didn't realise because they had changed positions.

Try not to worry hun and i'm sure your next scan will reveal that all is well with both your little ones.

Oh and also Heidi was the quiet one when I was carrying her, but she certainly isn't now lol x


----------



## twins

Hi, im 32 weeks with twins and had the same worries. I seemed to feel baby on my right much more but when I was scanned baby on the left had moved round totally (has been head up and then head down from scan to scan) so I was actually feeling both of them as their legs/feet were next to each other.


----------



## MrsR32

Thanks for your replies ladies, you've really reassured me. Looking forward to my next scan much more now! x


----------



## Laura2919

If your worried go to your hospital and be monitored, its better to be safe than sorry! I could always feel twin 2 but not much from twin 1 at first it was because I had an anterior and prosterior placentas but then it was because they were facing each other and my 28 week scan showed that was the reason as they had tucked their legs inwards but I'd rather be safe and know all is well that worry.. That is part of their job hun! Make sure if your worried you check. :hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

My boy is on my right, girl on my left. I always felt most movements and kicks on my right and wondered why my girl didnt do much, i started to worry.

I went for a 4D scan today, and the girl was way over to the right and I could feel lots of movement there where i assumed was alwayd the boy!! SO after today i've come to the conclusion that you NEVER know who it is! In my case, both are moving as much as each other (i've had about 6 scans now), they both seem to favour the right side, and when it comes to left or right you really can't tell! Until they get very big i suppose and cant move around as much :)


----------

